# You Might Be A Horse Person If...



## Jill (Jul 18, 2007)

[SIZE=12pt]_*What are the every day things in life that confirm YOU are a HORSE PERSON? *_[/SIZE]

Please Share!

--------

Here's one of mine:

[SIZE=14pt]You Might Be A Horse Person If...[/SIZE]

You compare the cost of optional luxuries, such as going out to dinner, to how many extra bales of hay you could otherwise put up for the winter with that same amount of money.


----------



## Dona (Jul 18, 2007)

You might be a horse person......if you'd rather shop at tack stores, than the mall.




:


----------



## RobinRTrueJoy (Jul 18, 2007)

You might be a horse person if you save all your vacation, sick and personal days(going to work horribly sick anyeway) to use in case you have a mare to foal, or a colic to care for.


----------



## Rebecca (Jul 18, 2007)

You might be a horse person.....if your horses are better groomed than you!


----------



## Cathy_H (Jul 18, 2007)

You might be a horse person when you get the slimy goop out of a horses eye with your finger & rub it off onto a post but when you see a child picking their nose you go aaaaawwwwkkkkkk!

You might be a horse person when you get out of bed at midnight to check the gates because you are not sure you locked them all. What the heck, might as well pick out the poop while I'm here.

You might be a horse person if your barn cabinet contains more bottles of shampoo, conditioner, & grooming products than you've bought for yourself in three years.

You might be a horse person when you stay home & let hubby go to all the horse shows because you do not trust anyone to take care of your horses the way you do.


----------



## CyndiD (Jul 18, 2007)

You might be a horse person if you go to work and find that you have little bits of hay in your bra...



:


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Jul 18, 2007)

You check the weatherbug 100 times a day to see if there is any bad weather so they won't melt, especially if you have to go somewhere.


----------



## Steph G (Jul 18, 2007)

...You have a show saddle in your living room AND actually sit on it to watch TV since it's more comfortable than the recliner!!!

...You don't need a lawn mower because you can let the horses out into the yard.

...You have more framed pictures up in your house of horses you own or have owned than of family.


----------



## Horsefeathers (Jul 18, 2007)

You might be a horse person if, when you go through all the pants pockets getting ready to do laundry and find hoof picks, fence staples, drywall screws, hay string and all the other "Macgyver" tools of horse ownership in your pockets.


----------



## justagirl (Jul 18, 2007)

you might be a horse person if you know exactly how many bales of shavings and horse feed will fit in the trunk of your car........


----------



## Sandee (Jul 18, 2007)

You might be a horse person if every expense in your life ( computer software, new washing machine) brings this thought to your mind: "That's as much as a new horse would cost!"


----------



## Firefall (Jul 18, 2007)

You might be a horse person if you ask your friend when she is due to foal?


----------



## Sterling (Jul 18, 2007)

............you find that your barn is cleaner than your house!



:

............when you want something to stop, be it human or animal you say "Whoaaaaa"

............you plan your everyday routine around your horses


----------



## Sandy S. (Jul 18, 2007)

When you see a yard with a bunch of dandelions and you think Wow, my horses would love that or you see a nice green yard and think the same. People don't understand that we don't try and kill all our dandelions to get a nice green thick lawn. We pick them for treats for the horses.


----------



## Jessica_06 (Jul 18, 2007)

...... When just about everything on your Christmas list are horse supplies!

...... When while reading this post you realize that most of these replies apply to yourself :bgrin!

~Jessica


----------



## minih (Jul 18, 2007)

.........your very best friends are horses and horse people, in that order :bgrin


----------



## Jill (Jul 18, 2007)

Those were good for some smiles and nods!!! Keep them coming, folks



:


----------



## The Dynamic Duo (Jul 18, 2007)

You might be a horse person if when your school shopping, you think about whether or not you can wear something in the ring (OOPS Guilty on that one!)


----------



## Marty (Jul 18, 2007)

[SIZE=36pt]If you clean stalls barefoot or in your flip flops and get horse manure under your toe nails.....[/SIZE]

and leave it there


----------



## Rebecca (Jul 18, 2007)

You might be ahorse person if....

You accessorize your hair style with pieces of hay.

You KNOW you could write a book titled '101 ways you never thought to use baling twine and/or bungee cords'

 :bgrin Love this thread!

............when you want something to stop, be it human or animal you say "Whoaaaaa"-Sterling

I've done that before! And I've only owned my girls for a few months! :bgrin :bgrin


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Jul 18, 2007)

hey i resemble those remarks! almost ALL of them  in fact one i did recently was say "foaling out" when referring to a friend helping her son's dog have puppies (one of which was my Darci)!

here's mine: you might be a horse person if everyone is talking about their grandkids and the ones you are talking about have FOUR LEGS




:

LOVE THIS THREAD - it reminds me of the T-shirts i've seen in catalogs so can we add this: "this is one little girl who would rather clean stalls than her room" (well, big girl, but who cares



: )

there's one for Marty about having more scrunchies for the horses than herself... can't remember the exact wording. anybody else seen these?


----------



## Leeana (Jul 18, 2007)

> Marty Posted Today, 01:47 PM If you clean stalls barefoot or in your flip flops and get horse manure under your toe nails.....


That wasnt directed at me was it Marty, hehe. Me and my flip flops :bgrin

-You might be a horse person if your horses eat healthier then you (Guilty!)

-You clip your horse(s) more often then you shave your own legs (Friend gave that one to me).

-You eat the cheapo food, but yet dont think twice about spending $23 for a bag of 'the good feed'.





-Your barn has more stalls then your house does rooms

:saludando:


----------



## NyborFarm (Jul 18, 2007)

You would rather have a new horse trailer then an engagement ring (I made this comment to a friend today!)

A majority of your shoes smell like the barn.

The human medicine cabinet is filled with horse stuff more then people stuff.

I second the one about fliplops in the barn!

~Megan


----------



## Marty (Jul 18, 2007)

um........no Leanna it wasn't.

Want to see a picture of my toes?

I think not. :bgrin


----------



## Cathy_H (Jul 18, 2007)

........ if you tell another horse person you have a new baby & they ask what color - ( no you say this one IS a two legged human baby. Happened to us on one of our grandchildren ).


----------



## TangoMango (Jul 18, 2007)

You might be a horse person if,

You are out mowing, and see your 15y/o daughter walking across the yard, and think to yourself "wow, she has good conformation." When what I really meant was good posture..


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jul 18, 2007)

You might be a horse person..if in the middle of the night you get a phone call saying "your a aunt" :bgrin , and its a foal!



:

You might be a horse person...when you refuse to go shopping with the girls, because you would rather stay home and clean your pasture and barn. :bgrin



:

Great and Cute thread! Corinne


----------



## Valerie (Jul 18, 2007)

You might be a horseperson if you smell like fly spray most of the summer.......

You might be a crazy horseperson if you are on marestare for weeks and everyone at work thinks you are waiting for the arrival of a child, not a foal, but everyone is totally excited when the "big day" finally arrives, because that means you may get back to your somewhat normal self........

You can take the girl away from the horsies, but you can't take the horsie out of the girl.

edited to add: yes, I am one of the hay in the bra ladies.....geez....I especially like it when I go and feed & then stop for coffee & then only after I leave with my coffee I notice the hay in my hair, or on my shirt, etc.

I also grew up hearing "whoa" not stop......and I still use that word.......haha.


----------



## Devon (Jul 19, 2007)

You Might be a horse person if:

if you pass up attractive social invitations because they'd confilct with horse show schedule.

if you are unreasonably pleased to get a horse item, ANY horse item, as a gift. You say "They really cared!!!"

if books and movies are ruined for you if horsemanship references are incorrect.

if you kiss your horse more than the human members of your family.

** LOL So Me - if your mood today depends on how yesterday's training session went.

if you drive by ANY field ANYWHERE and look very hard for horses.

if you save every horse magazine you ever bought (GUILTY)

LOL Found this on a Website!! ahahah

When you cannot imagine why anyone would think it kinky to own whips.


----------



## Equuisize (Jul 19, 2007)

........when you have more photos of your horses in your wallet than

you do of your grandkids.........

(I love my grandkids but I 'live' everyday with my horses)

........when other people's purchases make you go 'Gads, what I

could buy for the 'kids' with that kind of money..........

........when you go to sleep thinking of your horses and wake up

thinking of your horses.........


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Jul 19, 2007)

:new_rofl:



Cathy_H said:


> ........ if you tell another horse person you have a new baby & they ask what color - ( no you say this one IS a two legged human baby. Happened to us on one of our grandchildren ).


 :new_rofl:


----------



## LittleRibbie (Jul 19, 2007)

:new_rofl: :new_rofl: :new_rofl: These have been so much fun to read...and so many apply to me too

.....if the back seat or trunk of your car looks more like a tack room

.....if every one in your house hates carrots but you always seem to have a bag in the frig

.....you always grab a few extra little peppermints on the way out of the restraunt b/c you know the horses love em !!

.....you hate using public bathrooms but dont think twice about picking up horse poop and inspecting it close up for who knows what !!

.....you buy any old broom for inside your house and yet you buy a pitchfork to match your barn colors !!

:saludando: :saludando: :saludando: :saludando:


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Jul 19, 2007)

LittleRibbie said:


> .....you buy any old broom for inside your house and yet you buy a pitchfork to match your barn colors !!




:new_rofl: :new_rofl: :new_rofl: LOVE IT!!!


----------



## love_casper (Jul 19, 2007)

guilty to almost all of these!!!

...if everyone you know who isn't a horse person think you're a freak because you dont run, you "canter," you click at them if they're walking too slow, you're rather proud of the hay in your hair, you never have a few bucks in your pocket but always horse treats...and on a bad day have stuffed them into a soda dispenser (guilty  ), you dont throw away your straws after a drink but stick it sideways in your mouth and play with it like a bit, same with those long pretzels, you dont mind taking pony porn pictures and feeling a mare's bag - and they just look at you with disgust, people learn never to ask for a ride... because your back seat has 3 shavings bags, grain, and that new harness that hasnt found its way to the tackroom yet...



: guilty guilty guilty.

:lol:



> ........ if you tell another horse person you have a new baby & they ask what color - ( no you say this one IS a two legged human baby. Happened to us on one of our grandchildren ).


ROFL :new_rofl:


----------



## Emily's mom (Jul 19, 2007)

:aktion033: Oh my goodness I can not believe how true they are.


----------



## 1 is not enough (Jul 19, 2007)

.......you only agreed to date the guy after you saw how he handled and rode a horse!! Oh I also married him! :bgrin


----------



## Jessica_06 (Jul 19, 2007)

1 is not enough said:


> .......you only agreed to date the guy after you saw how he handled and rode a horse!! Oh I also married him! :bgrin


LOL!!! :new_rofl: :new_rofl: Horse Guys are Great!!!!



:

~Jessica


----------



## EAD Minis (Jul 19, 2007)

...if you have lost your horses mane comb and have used your instead...then used it again.

...ur horses 'outfits' are to date and more expensive then your entire last year wardrobe.

...people start thinking 'Roy' is your boyfriend 

...there shampoo costs more then yours

...if the horses dont like people, you dont like them



:

...you drive by run down farms and set up a training course, stalls and planned each pasture out as your own.

This is to funny!! :lol:


----------



## Jill (Jul 20, 2007)

You all are great!!! I love the posts on this thread



:



:



:


----------



## Bess Kelly (Jul 20, 2007)

When while reading this post you realize that most of these replies apply to yourself !

:new_shocked: OMG--I did NOT realize that so many people knew and could describe ME  :bgrin

I'm guilty for every one of these things.........Plus, the back end of my Jeep has a "just in case" halter/leadliine & bucket, but no emergency road flares, etc.(except for bungies & baling twine) -- they are in the horse trailer



: I could scrape up a full feeding of hay from the dropped off "pieces" in there.

You refi your house so that you can add a new room, porch, bathing facitlities --- to your BARN!!!!

PLUS -- I am so perfectly content that all of these things apply :bgrin



:


----------



## EAD Minis (Jul 20, 2007)

I have another one,

...you stay home from fun family vacations because you couldnt convince the family that the horse would fit between the cooler and your bags.


----------



## RobinRTrueJoy (Jul 23, 2007)

You know you are a horse person if:

For an anniversary, you ask for stall mats in place of the ring he wanted to get you...

At a restaraunt, people around you lift thier heads and "sniff" Hubby says... y"ou forgot to change out of your barn shoes again!

Instead of using the "saved" money for the Italy trip for the 30th anniversary(that HE always dreamed of), you spend it on a new horse trailer, because your old one was falling apart. (I don't think he will ever forgive me for that, anyway, why would I want to spend 12 days away from the horses anyway!)


----------



## lovinarabs (Jul 23, 2007)

... you've had to use a mane and tail brush to comb your hair since you never thought to pack grooming tools for yourself.

... people ask you how the kids are doing and you reply, "we're finally getting that right lead every time".

... the Disney World trip you were planning with the children is replaced with dreams of Champ Show.

... you can mix every concoction of feed, flax, corn oil, etc.... but can't make macaroni and cheese that isn't runny.


----------



## dangerranger (Jul 24, 2007)

I had a girlfriend back in high school that only dated guys with trucks and could back a trailer.


----------



## TTF (Jul 24, 2007)

...you wear your show clothes to "Sports Day" at school.

...the whole world revolves around your show schedule.

...your dog gets called by your horse's name on a regular basis.

...you get irritated by people calling your horses "ponies." (or better yet-"big dogs"




: )

...you have a space designated to barn clothes in your room.

...cowboy boots and are included in all hand-me-downs.


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Jul 26, 2007)

...if you'll happily spend $200 on a horse show but flinch at a $9 movie ticket.

Similarly,

...if you spend $2,000 on a cart but drive an old beater car that barely runs and never notice anything odd about that.

...if you spend two days before a show polishing harness, bathing, clipping, and making sure every single hair is perfect on your horse but don't bother to pack anything for yourself.



> ... you can mix every concoction of feed, flax, corn oil, etc.... but can't make macaroni and cheese that isn't runny.


Oh, me, me!! That's so me. So MANY of these are me.



:

This thread is a riot. I've obviously been away from the Back Porch far too long....wonder what else I've missed?

Leia


----------



## The Simple Life Farm (Jul 26, 2007)

..... when you will spend $45 for a horse blanket, but not $6 for a shirt for yourself

..... when you clean your horses nose with your bare hands, and hearing a human blow their nose grosses you out

..... when you give horse related gifts to people that don't even have horses

..... when you fall asleep listening to someone talk about their kids, but perk up when they talk "horses"


----------



## RedWagon (Jul 27, 2007)

...you ask your stylist to trim your forelock.


----------



## txminipinto (Jul 27, 2007)

......you clip your horses more than you clip yourself! :new_shocked: TOTALLY GUILTY on this one. Can't remember my last hair cut (it's past the bottom of my shoulder blades) and "forget" to shave regularly



: - I know TMI!



: )

.......Can pee ANY WHERE (IN the horse trailer on side of the road, IN a stall at home or at a show..... :new_rofl:



: TMI again, sorry!).

.......Can handle a couple days without a shower as long as you have warm bottled water and a bath cloth! :new_rofl:

......Can sleep any where (truck, trailer, chair ring side, on a bale of hay, .......)


----------



## Russ (Aug 1, 2007)

....if you can laugh while picking a pen every morning......it's like being a kid again easter morning searching for eggs...only the morning after you put down ''fresh'' shavings you realize their NOT eggs.... :bgrin


----------



## LindaL (Aug 1, 2007)

When you walk into a horse barn and take a big whiff, but you cant walk past a Victoria's Secret perfume store without holding your nose! :bgrin

I love these responses...so many are TOO TRUE!!!



: :bgrin


----------



## Russ (Aug 1, 2007)

....oh oh....I got another....you can take a horses temp in no time flat ......but when your sick ya find ya don't own a thermometer for yourself. :new_shocked:


----------

